# First Skiff | East Cape Glide



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

Recently picked up my new to me and first skiff, a 2014 East Cape Glide. Super happy with the boat, however I don't want to speak poorly about the previous owner but it definitely needs some love. Have quite a few plans for it to get it back to new or better than new condition.

Current Build:
2014 Side Console Glide
2014 Evinrude 30
Lenco Trim Tabs
Lowrance HD5 Plotter
Plumbed Livewell
12-Gal Tank
VMarine Pushpole Holders
Brand new 23 Foot Pushpole (unsure of brand)
Ram-Lin Trailer

Current Plans:
Possible repower to Tohatsu 30 (Would love some input on this or should I run the Evinrude until it dies)
On-The-Fly Jackplate
Upgrade to newer Lowrance HD7/9
Re-upholster seat cushion
Repair floor under fuel tank
Replace 12-gal tank with 6-gal tank
Repair holes in gunnels from conventional rod holders
Remove and repair holes drilled in poling platform from sound bar and lights and re-powder coat
Powder coat wheels and pushpole holders to match trailer
Black over Grey Seadek in cockpit and under gunnels
White Yeti 35 center seat with upholstery to match (Super inspired by user Charles Hadley and his Drake Outlaw)
Marquesa Marine carbon fiber casting platform and poling platform piece

Looking forward to updating soon with more pictures!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Keep the Rude
Keep the 12 Gallons
No SeaDeck


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I agree with everything mako181 said but id run the boat to see if you can get away with the 6 gallon tank less weight the better,i hate EvilRude but id run it till it gave me issues since its already on there! And gelcoat is easier to brush and hose off. You got seadeck under gunnels thats best place for it to protect reels ..thats a nice rig looks fishy👍

And when it came time to repower id go suzy 30 myself......


----------



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> I agree with everything mako181 said but id run the boat to see if you can get away with the 6 gallon tank less weight the better,i hate EvilRude but id run it till it gave me issues since its already on there! And gelcoat is easier to brush and hose off. You got seadeck under gunnels thats best place for it to protect reels ..thats a nice rig looks fishy👍
> 
> And when it came time to repower id go suzy 30 myself......


Regardless the Seadek needs to be replaced under the gunnels as it is quite stained and torn from lack of care. The gelcoat inside the hull feels extremely cheap unlike the gelcoat on something higher end from East Cape which was the driver for wanting to do seadek, it also feels good on the feet and I’m all about comfort.

I’d also probably agree on the Suzuki, I’ve just struggled to find a Suzuki dealer who does anything below 60HP in the Texas area. A white zuke 30 would look 🤌


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I understand the comfort with seadeck one thing another member did was leave a channel/gap in middle for water to drain....👍

And i agree the white motors are sweet when new but after a few years the finsh gets dull and carbon and stains are a real pain, i had a 225 white Evilrude Fitch Ram on my 2220 Keywest when i bought it...if you've noticed some of the Big Boats running white Motors have silver bottom halfs thats why


----------



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> I understand the comfort with seadeck one thing another member did was leave a channel/gap in middle for water to drain....👍
> 
> And i agree the white motors are sweet when new but after a few years the finsh gets dull and carbon and stains are a real pain, i had a 225 white Evilrude Fitch Ram on my 2220 Keywest when i bought it...if you've noticed some of the Big Boats running white Motors have silver bottom halfs thats why


I believe you have to leave a water channel down the middle since inside the hull follows the v shape of the actual hull. Only way to get the seadek to lay down properly on these boats.

I probably won’t own the boat long enough after reporting to watch it go dull 😅


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Everyone is usually asleep this time in morning LOL i work shift work 12 hrs 6:30 till 6:30 days or nights run heavy machines for paper mill, but we dont have any wood or trucks tonight been reading ...


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Nice looking rig!
It doesn’t look neglected just used. I would run that Rude till it starts giving you trouble. And I would not do SeaDek. But use Aquatraction or some other better foams. They stain less and hold up better. If you fly fish you may want to toss those vertical rod holders


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Run the ETEC until it dies, it'll be like 9 more years before that happens. haha

I had the same motor, I loved it, but it was a bit slow. The Tohatsu 30 would be lighter and faster, but not as reliable. Right now, you would likely be overpaying for a tohatsu as they are hard to find. Dealers marking them up cause there is waiting lists of over a year. I'd run that Evinrude until the end of time. haha


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

You can Easily go to a 6 gal tank. I fished ENP with a 3.5 gal tank in my glide with a 20hp. Also, this may be opening up a whole new can of worms, but I feel that this boat doesn’t do well with a side console. If I were going to repower I would look at a 30hp tiller set up the seating configuration with a yeti as you stated.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

No seadek floors. They suck to wash. Keep the Etech and tank. I have yet to meet the person who can prove an extra 6 gallons of gas kept them from catching fish. I know and am part of plenty who wish/ are grateful for more range.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

cool boat, you're gonna have fun on that thing. Keep the engine til it blows up.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

Silent Drifter said:


> Everyone is usually asleep this time in morning LOL i work shift work 12 hrs 6:30 till 6:30 days or nights run heavy machines for paper mill, but we dont have any wood or trucks tonight been reading ...


I take care of the chillers for the paper machines at two paper mills here in South Carolina, must be a lot of you fellers with no wood or trucks, see a lot of operators doing a whole lot of not operating 🤣. OP - congrats that’s a cool lil skiff.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Another vote for no Seadek. I did the cockpit of my last skiff and regretted it when it started bubbling up less than two years later. It was a huge PIA to remove. Keep the Etec.


----------



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

jonny said:


> Nice looking rig!
> It doesn’t look neglected just used. I would run that Rude till it starts giving you trouble. And I would not do SeaDek. But use Aquatraction or some other better foams. They stain less and hold up better. If you fly fish you may want to toss those vertical rod holders


Much appreciated! Yeah I have a local installer who does Marinemat and it seems to be a better product than Seadek, I have Aquatraction on the casting and poling platform coming from Marquesa.

The vertical rod holders came off in about three seconds after i got home, now just to decide if I want to tackle the glass repair or let someone do it professionally.


----------



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

paint it black said:


> Run the ETEC until it dies, it'll be like 9 more years before that happens. haha
> 
> I had the same motor, I loved it, but it was a bit slow. The Tohatsu 30 would be lighter and faster, but not as reliable. Right now, you would likely be overpaying for a tohatsu as they are hard to find. Dealers marking them up cause there is waiting lists of over a year. I'd run that Evinrude until the end of time. haha


I found a Tohatsu dealer/installer in Houston and got quoted almost 7k for a new 30 and the install. Ouch. I may as well full send it with a 60R at that price point.


----------



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

Karlee said:


> You can Easily go to a 6 gal tank. I fished ENP with a 3.5 gal tank in my glide with a 20hp. Also, this may be opening up a whole new can of worms, but I feel that this boat doesn’t do well with a side console. If I were going to repower I would look at a 30hp tiller set up the seating configuration with a yeti as you stated.


Can you elaborate more on the tiller vs side console setup? Is it a weight distribution thing (for refence I am like maybe a 110lbs soaking wet)? I personally am a big fan of the side console as I grew up driving ski boats and other recreational style watercraft. I've operated a tiller once and it was quite disorienting but I am sure like anything you'd get use to it.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I probably won’t own the boat long enough after reporting to watch it go dull 😅 

So why are you going to pour money into it?


----------



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

Mako 181 said:


> I probably won’t own the boat long enough after reporting to watch it go dull 😅
> 
> So why are you going to pour money into it?


For the same reason people pour money into cars. All about making something at the end of the day I will enjoy regardless of how long I have the boat, who knows I could own it until I am in the dirt.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Fantastic skiffs. I want one!

Keep it simple man. Don’t solve problems that don’t exist. 

I’d lay down a new, thicker non skid (like KIWI) and keep her as she is. Fish the crap out of her and then decide on mods.


----------



## Todd Thibodeaux (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice rig I think the sea deck is a good option probably cheaper than having it repaired. I have a Lowerance hd carbon 9 inch in like new condition I’m selling if interested. I’m in Aransas.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Renegade said:


> Fantastic skiffs. I want one!
> 
> Keep it simple man. Don’t solve problems that don’t exist.
> 
> I’d lay down a new, thicker non skid (like KIWI) and keep her as she is. Fish the crap out of her and then decide on mods.


Exactly - do not fix a problem that does not exist. However, I understand that the concept of working on and modifying something like a car, boat, etc is part of the hobby (or obsession). But it is a sweet simple skiff, and that's beautiful. Downside of the motor is mixing gas and oil - otherwise if it runs fine maintain it and keep it. If the fuel tank plastic is compromised from rubbing on the deck - maybe replace it, it can start to become more permeable if scratched up, otherwise keep it. My personal opinion is do not glue foam to the deck - keep it simple. Looks like a cleat was removed from the bow - replace with fold down style. Add 12V trolling motor. Why replace platform? - keep it simple. If you're itching to do things - learn how to repair things like the holes from the rod mount and the deck area under the tank - that will serve you well into the future of your boating career.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

First skiff huh, you nailed it. Nice job 👍🏻


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

'do not' fix a problem that does not exist - edit above ...


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

One of the best assets of the Glide is it’s simplicity. Use as little Sea Dek as possible. By the way, Sea Dek or similar requires no maintenance. You only need it for reels for and aft of the aft rod holders and on the poling platform. I had a 20hp Tohatsu on mine with no trim tabs and tiller. Three gal. gas tank was perfect. Six gal. should cover running a 12hr day. Weight in a micro skiff is everything. Please don’t say you are going to install speakers!


----------



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

Zaraspook said:


> Please don’t say you are going to install speakers!


I just pulled the speakers and extra lightbars off that the previous owner installed and cleaned up some wiring.

What is the black coating on your transom?


----------



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

mt hwy said:


> Exactly - do not fix a problem that does not exist. However, I understand that the concept of working on and modifying something like a car, boat, etc is part of the hobby (or obsession). But it is a sweet simple skiff, and that's beautiful. Downside of the motor is mixing gas and oil - otherwise if it runs fine maintain it and keep it. If the fuel tank plastic is compromised from rubbing on the deck - maybe replace it, it can start to become more permeable if scratched up, otherwise keep it. My personal opinion is do not glue foam to the deck - keep it simple. Looks like a cleat was removed from the bow - replace with fold down style. Add 12V trolling motor. Why replace platform? - keep it simple. If you're itching to do things - learn how to repair things like the holes from the rod mount and the deck area under the tank - that will serve you well into the future of your boating career.


New fuel tank and vented cap should be here today. Still on the fence off what to do with the unfinished deck, its ugly and loud which drives me nuts so something needs to get done. I do love the look of awlgrip nonskid. The cleat was removed but it was included with the boat and I got it reinstalled with a little bit of 5200 to avoid moisture from getting under the cleat. The rod mount holes are at the top of my to do list, definitely doing more reading and learning before attempting.


----------



## TexasRedChasers (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice! It looks brand new! I wouldn’t change much if anything at all.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

zachmprice said:


> Still on the fence off what to do with the unfinished deck, its ugly and loud which drives me nuts so something needs to get done.


Cant have you going nuts on us, 🤣 as a temporary fix you could pick up a rubber mat or something like This Redbarn NWT-WR33L-BLK-DC Anti-Fatigue Interlocking Mat at tractor supply 👍that should improve the feel on the feet and the sound?youll have to let me know about the sound part 🤣👍


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

zachmprice said:


> What is the black coating on your transom?


@Zarasyeah whats the material used ? Looks like a backing plate or similar? Nice dress up 👍maybe starboard ? I see the fuel filter mounted to it also ,i hate to drill into the actual stern ....except for motor bolts...


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

For the cost and PITA of sea deck I would go ahead and re do deck / non skid.


----------



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

Casting platform from Marquesa came in today. Really happy with it over an aluminum platform. Ordered the wrong deck eye bolt with it, guess my insert is 5/16 instead of 1/4.


----------



## Jasonp (Oct 27, 2015)

I wouldn’t powder coat the trailer wheels either. The same reason clear coated aluminum trailer wheels corrode from the lug nuts out, the powder coating will peel in the same fashion. You simply cannot tighten down lug nuts without breaking through the powder coating, or any coating for that matter. Once you have stainless lug nuts clamped down on bare aluminum wheels the corrosion process begins.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I agree leave the ETec and redo the non-skid.


----------



## Chillywilly24 (Aug 18, 2020)

Love my glide. Keep it simple bud. It'll surprise you every time how skinny it poles and at the same time handles chop like a "mini vantage".


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice skiff, I just picked one up myself. Mine is bare bones, no bulkheads, tiller, removable 3 gal tank

Here are my thoughts on the list of items you are looking to add/remove:

1. Yes- go to a 6gal tank specially if the tank is near the bow, the glide does not like weight bearing the bow. And yes, remove all the extra nonsense

2. Seadek or any offbrand product will be nice on the feet, I find mine to be quite slippery when wet and lots of vibration when running. Seadek would be nice.

3. Skipp the center mounted cooler, it will be in the way and hard to walk around it. The glide is narrow so you may end up throwing your partner off the boat when your try to walk around the cooler.

4. jackplate - yes! I find that my glide with the 20hp tohatsu floats super shallow but doesn’t run as skinny as I would like, I think a little bit of offset and height adjustment would make a world of a difference ( I am
Not sure I want the added weight).

5. Keep the Evinrude and run it hard! Make her suffer!

Keep us posted along The build!

-Tomas


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

zachmprice said:


> New fuel tank and vented cap should be here today. Still on the fence off what to do with the unfinished deck, its ugly and loud which drives me nuts so something needs to get done. I do love the look of awlgrip nonskid. The cleat was removed but it was included with the boat and I got it reinstalled with a little bit of 5200 to avoid moisture from getting under the cleat. The rod mount holes are at the top of my to do list, definitely doing more reading and learning before attempting.


East Cape put "rugs" for lack of a better term in a few skiffs way back in the day. I can't ever find much info on them.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice looking Glide, congrats! I'm also in the K.I.S.S. camp. 

What are you going to do with that EZ swivel mount? I've got two on my Vantage and the stern one has the hole rusted out (put a cork in it) and the other, ugh. I tried it, just gets in the way (driving, casting, etc.).


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

Man I was super tempted to buy that thing! Should be an awesome little skiff


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

zachmprice said:


> Recently picked up my new to me and first skiff, a 2014 East Cape Glide. Super happy with the boat, however I don't want to speak poorly about the previous owner but it definitely needs some love. Have quite a few plans for it to get it back to new or better than new condition.
> 
> Current Build:
> 2014 Side Console Glide
> ...


Congrats!

As a fellow Glide owner I'd recommend keeping the current power. IMO it scoots fast enough, why reinvent the wheel if it works? I also don't see the need for a jackplate. I run her plenty skinny and have never thought it needed one.

I have the HDS7 and it's too small. If you can swing it get at least a 9. Or buy my 7 so I can upgrade 

I have the 6 gallon tank and it suits my needs. 12 wouldn't hurt but I doubt I'd ever keep it near full other than for long camping trips.

Only things I'd add would be cockpit LED's for nighttime fishing and I'd add a float switch to the bilge pump. I don't like the fact that it isn't automatic. If I'm camping and it rains all night the boat will fill with water.


----------



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

scrapiron said:


> Nice looking Glide, congrats! I'm also in the K.I.S.S. camp.
> 
> What are you going to do with that EZ swivel mount? I've got two on my Vantage and the stern one has the hole rusted out (put a cork in it) and the other, ugh. I tried it, just gets in the way (driving, casting, etc.).


Honestly I think I am going to pull the swivel mount and fix the deck more than likely, seems like another place to snag fly line somehow.


----------



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

Flats Hunter said:


> Congrats!
> 
> As a fellow Glide owner I'd recommend keeping the current power. IMO it scoots fast enough, why reinvent the wheel if it works? I also don't see the need for a jackplate. I run her plenty skinny and have never thought it needed one.
> 
> ...


I am picking up a used Carbon HDS9 this weekend from a fellow user on the forum! I ended up putting the 6 in it but will keep the 12 for longer days. Options are always good.

The cockpit actually has blue LEDs in it that I will probably keep. I am also redoing some wiring specifically the switch panel because nothing is labeled!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Let me know how it goes removing that swivel mount. I imagine that’s a lot of work (unless you put sea deck or something over it.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Renegade said:


> Fantastic skiffs. I want one!
> 
> Keep it simple man. Don’t solve problems that don’t exist.
> 
> I’d lay down a new, thicker non skid (like KIWI) and keep her as she is. Fish the crap out of her and then decide on mods.


Ditto


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I would use the magnetic mount LED lights instead of more wiring. Secure the magnetic mounts with 5200 and no wiring nesseccary. Use your Glide before modifying it and you will understand why it’s simplicity is superior even to skiffs like HB’s and others.


----------



## zachmprice (8 mo ago)

Zaraspook said:


> I would use the magnetic mount LED lights instead of more wiring. Secure the magnetic mounts with 5200 and no wiring nesseccary. Use your Glide before modifying it and you will understand why it’s simplicity is superior even to skiffs like HB’s and others.


It actually already came wired with blue LED lights inside the hull!


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

zachmprice said:


> New fuel tank and vented cap should be here today. Still on the fence off what to do with the unfinished deck, its ugly and loud which drives me nuts so something needs to get done. I do love the look of awlgrip nonskid. The cleat was removed but it was included with the boat and I got it reinstalled with a little bit of 5200 to avoid moisture from getting under the cleat. The rod mount holes are at the top of my to do list, definitely doing more reading and learning before attempting.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Just use the eye ring that you hook your bow line to. A cleat just gets in the way for fly lines and clutters your deck.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Grass needs cutting


----------

